

How to recruit co-Founders for a bootstrapping startup - dennykmiu
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2008/03/team-building.html

======
dennykmiu
I realize most of the recent YC posts have been on how to entice technical
talents to join your startup and become co-Founders.

This post is actually more on the opposite which is if you have a reasonable
good product idea, how do you screen the potential candidates so that you
don't pick the wrong ones, and also, once you selected them, how do you build
a coherent team out of the pieces.

